# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ածանցյալ ֆինանսական գործիքների շուկա ՀՀ-ում

## pilisopa-uhi

Բարև 
ՀՀ-ում ածանցյալ ֆինանսական գործիքների շուկա չկա, չի ձևավորվում արդեն քանի տարի, չնայած դրա համար անհրաժեշտ պայմանները առաջին հայացքից թվում է, թե ստեղծված են: Բավարարված են արժեթղթերի կարգավորման միջազգային կազմակերպությունների գրեթե բոլոր պահանջները: Առաջարկում եմ գրել քո կարծիքը` ինչն է խոչընդոտում ԱՖԳ շուկայի զարգացմանը Հայաստանում:

----------


## Katka

> Բարև 
> ՀՀ-ում ածանցյալ ֆինանսական գործիքների շուկա չկա, չի ձևավորվում արդեն քանի տարի, չնայած դրա համար անհրաժեշտ պայմանները առաջին հայացքից թվում է, թե ստեղծված են: Բավարարված են արժեթղթերի կարգավորման միջազգային կազմակերպությունների գրեթե բոլոր պահանջները: Առաջարկում եմ գրել քո կարծիքը` ինչն է խոչընդոտում ԱՖԳ շուկայի զարգացմանը Հայաստանում:


1. Բիզնեսը առավել օլիգարխիկ բնույթ ունի, և բոլոր հարցերը կարգավորովում են «ներքին» կարգով:  Վերջինս անվստահություն է առաջացնում* ճիշտ* ներդրողների մոտ: 
2. Բաժնետիրական ընկերությունները մեր մոտ բացակայում են, որը, ես գտնում եմ, հետևանք է առաջին կետի: ԱՖԳ շուկայի զարգացման համար կարևոր է ունենալ ԲԸ գործունեությունը կարգավորող հստակ օրենք և այդ օրենքը ճիշտ կիրառելու ունակ մասնագետներ: 
3. Կորպորատիվ կառավարման բացակայություն: ԱՖԳ շուկայի զարգացման համար կարևոր է նախևառաջ ունենալ բիզնես, որը էապես տարբերվում է առևտրից, որտեղ գործում են որակյալ մենեջերներ և կարողանում են կիրառել կորպորատիվ կառավարման էթիկան:
Շատ կետեր կարելի է նշել, բայց կարծում եմ, ինչ կետ էլ քննարկենք առավել տեսական է լինելու և ոչ արդի: Պետք է նախ և առաջ նպաստել առողջ բիզնեսի զարգացմանը, որից հետո կամ զուգահեռ կարելի է աջակցել նաև ԱՖԳ շուկայի զարգացմանը: 
 Ներկայումս մենք լուրջ խնդիր ունենք բիզնեսը առևտրից տարանջատելու: Եվ առավել կարևոր է, կարծում եմ, ընտրել տնտեսության զարգացման հստակ ուղի: 
Իմ կարծիքով մենք չգիտենք, թե ինչպիսին ենք ուզում տեսնել մեր տնտեսությունը թեև մեկ տարի հետո :
*Պետք է մշակել հստակ տնտեսական ռազմավարություն* : Սա ինձ համար առաջնային է տնտեսության զարգացման հարցում:

----------


## Gevorg

Ինչ-որ մի բան պետք է լինի, որ կարողանաս ածանցել :Smile:  Նախադրյալները դեռ շա~տ քիչ են:

----------


## Ahik

Տենց մի ասա, ահագին ապրանք կա ածանցելու ուղղակի մեծ մասը չգիտեն թե դա ինչա, իսկ փոքր մասին դա հետաքրքիր չի:

Օրինակ, շատ լավ կլիներ եթե մեր գյուգատնտեսական արտադրանքը ածանցվեր ի վածառվեր մոսկվայի հայ բիզնեսմեններին, ուղղակի դրա մասնին ոչոք չի մտածել :Xeloq:

----------


## Gevorg

Իսկ որ գործիքը կարելի է օգտագործել??? :Xeloq:

----------


## Ahik

> Իսկ որ գործիքը կարելի է օգտագործել???


Ամենապարզ գործիքը ֆյուչերս-նա
Իրենից ներկայացնում է մի փաստաթուղթ, որն ինչ-որ արտադրող մեջը գրում է, որ
«Ես, ******-յանս, պարտավորվում եմ վաճառել  ***** ապրանքը, **/**/20**թ.-ին, ****** քանակությամբ ապրանք, ******* գնով, տվյալ փաստաթղթի տիրոջը»

Հիմա հարց, արդյոք հնարավո՞ր չի նույն սխեմայով գյուղատնտեսական ապրանք վաճառել օրինակ սիբիր :Think:

----------


## azat11

Ֆյուչերսը բորսայական գործիքա, ֆորվարդով  կարելիա, օրինակ ծիրան ծախել:

Ի դեպ, Հայաստանում ածանցյալ առաջարկող կա, բացի ՀՀ դրամով արտահայտված արժութային ածանցյալներից, մնացած ինչ ուզես, նույնիսկ ապրանքային (սուրճ, նավթ, ցորեն և այլ բորսայական ապրանքներ): Տես http://www.inecotrade.am/index.php?pid=124&parent=1 կամ պարզապես http://www.inecotrade.am հասցեները, մի քանի օր առաջ զանգեցի, (ուղիղ հեռախոսը հեռ 510-537), ասեցին, որ յուրաքանչյուր ուրբաթ անվճար դասընթացներ ունեն և կարելի է մասնակել, ընկերս մի հատի մասնակցեց, շատ հետաքրքիր և օգտակարա, փաստորեն այնպիսի ծրագիր ունեն, որ տանը նստած, ցանկացածպահի կարող ես առնել կամ վաճառել կամայական բորսայական ապրանք` ներառյալ արտարժույթ: Թե ինչու չեն գովազդում, չեմ հասկանում, կարծում եմ լիքը հետաքրքրվողներ կլինի:

----------

ChildOfTheSky (03.05.2009), pilisopa-uhi (03.05.2009)

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

Պարզա, որ ածանցյալների գոյության համար անհրաժեշտ ա, որ ակտիվի գները տատանվեն, լրիվ կանխատեսելի չլինեն ու դրա համար էլ պետք ա , որ շուկան մրցակցային լինի: Մյուս պատճառը դա եմ համարում` շուկայի մոնոպոլացվածությունը: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ հենց էդ պատճառով էլ, ասենք արտարժույթի կտրուկ տատանումներից խուսափելու համար, պիտի շահագրգռված լինեն ժամկետային պայմանագրեր կնքել: Ստեղ փոխադարձ էֆֆեկտ ա գործում ըստ իս:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ըստ իս, ամեն ինչ գալիս է պետությունից, օրինապահ չլինելուց:
Մեր երկրում մարդիկ չեն կարող հույսները թղթի կտորի վրա դնել, քանի որ պայմանագրերը չկատարելու դեպքում գրավական չունես, որ հարցը քո օգտնի կլուծվի, օրինակ պայմանագիրը չկատարելու դեպքում խախտող կողմի օգտին դատական վճիռ չի լինի  :LOL: 
Մյուս կողմից, Հայաստանը այն մասշտաբների արտադրություն չունի, որ միջազգային բորսաներ դուրս գա, անիմաստ է մի քանի տոննա խաղողը, կամ ծիրանը հանել միջազգային բորսա /ուրիշ մթերքների մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում, ընդհանրապես քիչ են/:

Մյուս կողմից, պետությունը պետք է որ ինստիտուտներ զարգացներ, նպաստեր, որ գյուղացիների ու ֆինանսական շուկայի միջև կապը հաստատվի, կազմակերպչական հարցերով նպաստեր:

Քանի որ այդ ամենը չի արվում, մթերքները ու մթերքները ձեռքբերողները ներքին կարգով են այդպիսի պայմանավորվածությունների գալիս: Օրինակ, որոշ գործարաններ գյուղացիների հետ տարվա սկզբին պայմանավորվում են գների մասին:
Նույն բանն է ստացվում արդյունքում  :Wink:

----------


## Katka

Հա, հեչ, Ֆրեյա ջան: Մենք, առանց հիմքը ճիշտ կառուցելու, տուն ենք կահավորում, որ հարմարավետ լինի: Հետո նստում ենք բազմոցին ու հայտնվում բաց երկնքի տակ: :Smile: 
- Փիա, էս ոնց սենց եղավ: Դիվանը հո՞ չջարդվեց:

----------


## pilisopa-uhi

> Ամենապարզ գործիքը ֆյուչերս-նա
> Իրենից ներկայացնում է մի փաստաթուղթ, որն ինչ-որ արտադրող մեջը գրում է, որ
> «Ես, ******-յանս, պարտավորվում եմ վաճառել  ***** ապրանքը, **/**/20**թ.-ին, ****** քանակությամբ ապրանք, ******* գնով, տվյալ փաստաթղթի տիրոջը»
> 
> Հիմա հարց, արդյոք հնարավո՞ր չի նույն սխեմայով գյուղատնտեսական ապրանք վաճառել օրինակ սիբիր


Սիբիր? ԻՆչով? :Shok:

----------


## Ahik

> Սիբիր? ԻՆչով?


Ապրանքը մի ծախեր այլ արժեթուղթը

----------


## Economist

Հիմնական շուկաների բացակայության պայմաններում ածանցյալ գործիքների շուկայի մասին խոսելն ավելորդ է: Պետք չէ ամեն ինչ դիտարկել պետության անկատարության, օրենքների ու ինչ-որ միջազգային ստանդարտների բացակայության տեսանկյունից: Մենք ուղղակի պետք է գիտակցենք, արդյո՞ք մեր քաղաքացիները պատրաստ են ունենալ արժեթղթեր շուկա, խաղալ դրանցում, կամ գյուղացին գի՞տի, որ կարող է իրեն ապահովագրել բերք չունենալու կամ շատ ունենալու ռիսկից :Ok:  Նախ պետք է փոխել քաղաքացիների/ լինի դա գործարար, թե սովորական քաղաքացի/ մտածելակերպը, թե չէ շուկաների զարգացման օրինական հիմքեր, խթաններ ստեղծելը այդքան էլ բարդ չէ :Wink:

----------

